# Polymer coated bullets



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I use a lot of cast bullets in my handloads some I cast and some I buy. I was just looking to restock and stumbled upon a new offering from the guys I bought the last 1000 from. This is the first time I've seen polymer coated bullets. They cost about a penny more each. Does anyone use these? Any advantages?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> I use a lot of cast bullets in my handloads some I cast and some I buy. I was just looking to restock and stumbled upon a new offering from the guys I bought the last 1000 from. This is the first time I've seen polymer coated bullets. They cost about a penny more each. Does anyone use these? Any advantages?


Don't use them but I would like to see a link to them.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry should have thought about that. 
http://www.badmanbullets.com/OnlineStore/categories.php?cat=Polymer+Coated+Hard+Cast+Lead+Bullets


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Acmebullet.com also has them. Called lipstick bullets.
And for way less money
Last year I got one of their specials. 
3000 bullets and brass for $225
I think it was normally $325. 
Either way was a good deal


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

If you cast your own bullets it is very easy to coat your own. It is powder coat. Have been doing it for some time now and it really helps in keeping a cleaner gun. You have none of the smoke associated with shooting cast bullets at an indoor range. Instead of using whichever lube you use on your cast bullets. You cast them then you powder coat, and then size. It looks to me to be cheaper than buying lube. Federal is introducing a line of poly coated bullets under the American Eagle label at the S H O T show this year.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

lifes short said:


> If you cast your own bullets it is very easy to coat your own. It is powder coat. Have been doing it for some time now and it really helps in keeping a cleaner gun. You have none of the smoke associated with shooting cast bullets at an indoor range. Instead of using whichever lube you use on your cast bullets. You cast them then you powder coat, and then size. It looks to me to be cheaper than buying lube. Federal is introducing a line of poly coated bullets under the American Eagle label at the S H O T show this year.


Interesting; how are you applying the powder? Do you have to bake them after?


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Mavis I sent you a PM.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks; I'll contact you next week.


----------

